# NAD! Traynor YBA-1MOD1



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Picked this up a couple days ago at L&M! Wanted a smaller tube head for when we need to conserve space when doing out of town gigs. This thing maybe smaller than my Traynor YCS50H, but man it is LOUD!!! I honestly think it might be louder than the YCS50! I used it at band practice on Tuesday and on the 40W setting, it was TOO loud, had to turn it down to the 20W setting! (It has a built in attenuator, good thing as even at .1 watt with a 4x12 it's almost too loud for bedroom use!)

Still playing around around with the two volumes and the series & parallel features on it to get the best sound for what I do. But I think it's a keeper! 
Anyways here are a few pics!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on the amp! I was really tempted to buy one of these over the weekend but ended up buying something even smaller (the Dark Horse). These things sound great and you're right, plenty of volume on tap. The matching 2x12 cab is soooo sexy.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, the matching 2x12 is next on my list!!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome...I tried out the tribute version but it was too much amp for my basement noodling.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I keep walking by the same one TWRC probably looks at at the south side L&M. I'd been walking around that amp every time I go in the store and circle it like a vulture, maybe today's the day I plug something in it and go for a stroll  ...I have to go in today and get some replacement pickups for some dead 35yr old dirty fingers


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I keep looking at these too. My main amp is a tube rectified bassmaster running 7027s. I sometimes think I should keep this for home use and special occasions, and buy one of theses new ones for throwing in and out of the car and messing around. OTOH, what is the point of owning an amp if you don't play it out . . .

How does these new ones sound in comparison to the old ones?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DrHook said:


> I keep walking by the same one TWRC probably looks at at the south side L&M. I'd been walking around that amp every time I go in the store and circle it like a vulture, maybe today's the day I plug something in it and go for a stroll  ...I have to go in today and get some replacement pickups for some dead 35yr old dirty fingers


Avenue have 10x as many pickups as anyone else in town, just fyi. I just bought a couple off them.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never played an old one so I can't really answer that, but from what I've read it seems pretty close. Plus it has the "mod" of combining the channels and also allowing them to run in series to you can get a master volume. That feature is definitely nice!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

keto said:


> Avenue have 10x as many pickups as anyone else in town, just fyi. I just bought a couple off them.


Thanks Keto, I picked up a '80 Gibson Firebrand 335 S a while back and finally got around to looking at it and had the pickups put on a meter and they're toast. I'm going to try and match the tone (was thinking SD JB &59) but also have to keep the look of the guitar and get zebras. Guess I know where I'm going today


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

These are one of the coolest amps that have come out of the Traynor factory in years. I Had the head & cab combo for a month they're a ton of fun but too friggn loud for my needs. The overdrive is simply amazing on these things. I miss mine a lot and every time i'm in Long and McQuade I have to plug back into one just for fun. Congratulations and enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been trying to stay away from these, as the temptation might prove to be a bit much. 
By the way, really nice pics, thx!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp!

I'm GASsing for one of these and the 2x12s...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new amp. 

Does anyone know how this compare to the Tribute?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Apparently it's good enough for Prince, he's got a whole backline of them in the photo!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How clean is it?

And when are we jamming?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

It gets dirty pretty quick, but you can get some nice clean tones out of it by rolling back a bit on the volume knob. Good thing I hardly play clean 

Anytime! When is Safety's Off playing their first show?


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Congrats on this nice and attractive amp! Traynor seems to be in the right way to do things always better and better!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Toogy said:


> It gets dirty pretty quick, but you can get some nice clean tones out of it by rolling back a bit on the volume knob. Good thing I hardly play clean
> 
> Anytime! When is Safety's Off playing their first show?


This was my issue. I bought the Tribute wanting it to be a pedal platform, but it really had no headroom at all. I traded it off  I really wanted to like it, it was a bday present (in part, I chipped in) from family for my 50th birthday, and it was a 50th anniv amp. More /sadface.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Toogy said:


> It gets dirty pretty quick, but you can get some nice clean tones out of it by rolling back a bit on the volume knob. Good thing I hardly play clean
> 
> Anytime! When is Safety's Off playing their first show?


when our set is done haha. New tunes to finish writing and most of the current ones still need lyrics afaik. Check your FB today


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if this amp is cathode bias or fixed bias? I don't see any info in the manual about it. I've also sent an email to Traynor. Just curious before I swap some different tubes into it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Toogy said:


> Does anyone know if this amp is cathode bias or fixed bias? I don't see any info in the manual about it. I've also sent an email to Traynor. Just curious before I swap some different tubes into it.


I don't know offhand, but Traynor are generally generous sharing schematics/service info. In fact, they often have links right on the individual product pages - if you can read them, you might look and see if it's available right on the amp's product page.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

It is fixed bias. There is a 10k linear bias trim-pot inside on the PCB. I found it on the service manual on their website:
http://traynoramps.com/downloads/servman/smyba-1mod1.pdf


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you can make sense of those schematics! I've been staring at them for 20 minutes and still don't know what I'm looking at!! lol


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

I played one yesterday at L&M and it was fantastic! In no time I got some really great, classic Marshall sounds dialed in.

and I love the fact that they're made in Canada. 

If I didn't leave my gift cards at home, I would have picked it up then there. I'm going to order one online when I get home.

I'm still a bit worried about the volume. Even at .1w, It seemed loud in the amp room. Anyone play these in the house while the family watched tv?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I had one with the matching cab for a month in my basement and they are loud. Even at .1 watt it's loud.


----------

